# For all Doggy lovers



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Found this in my junk mail. now you can know what your pet is saying to you. :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.advancedpetproducts.com/

maybe this should be in the "joke" section
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Not sure I want to know what Jess is saying to me, from the looks she gives me sometimes it could be a bit rude :lol: 

Always thought one of the really plus points to a dog was they don't answer back........well not often :lol:


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi HelenD
You have a "Jess" and I have a "Tess", she's a tan and white collie and very shy, although as she getting a little older, she is gaining confidence slowly.
They don't need anything to translate what they say, do they? They soon make themselves understood! I have lots of dog walking friends, as you do, and we meet socially usually on someone's b/day, and it's fascinating all the different doggy personalities. Our Tess started with a young family, but didn't get on with the young children.... mind you, neither do I at times!..What is Jess' breed? how old is she?

sugarplum


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Jazz usually manages to make himself understood without too much difficulty. :lol:


----------

